# New help desk Tier 1 right here! Got promotion!



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello everyone! I got the promotion that I was possibly getting! I went in for the interview/discussion today and both of the help desk leads liked me! Since I was already hired with the company, I will just be changing my position title! I also aced the technical exam by missing 1 question and did good on the personality exams and even had experience in none-face to face IT support. That's what they also liked.

My question is that they asked me if I could work the night shift. I told them I could work one night shift from 12pm to 6am on saturday. They were very pleased and the guy was even pleased when i asked him isn't OU mean organizational unit when he was talking about active directory. He had one guy hired who did not even knew what it stood for. I am so happy right now! I am on cloud 9!!!!

Also how much different is the night shift? Since I will be working one and have never worked one before. Other then that I will be working help desk on the weekends.

I start my new position September 16th ! Went from being Desktop Technician 1 to Help Desk Tier 1. YAY


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats on the new job.

Working nights may not pay a penny more than day shift. No law requiring it.

BG


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> Congrats on the new job.
> 
> Working nights may not pay a penny more than day shift. No law requiring it.
> 
> BG


I know. I needed the experience.


----------

